# Rennes - A french city



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow!, lovely contrasting architecture...


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

New serie taken at the end of this year...


Rennes - La Vilaine by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Cap Mail by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - ZAC Eurorennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Chantier Métro Ligne B by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Equatoria by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Sepia by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - ZAC Normandie-Saumurois by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes Landmarks by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - La Vilaine by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - ZAC Eurorennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Interesting modern and nice old architecture. kay:
:cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures, a very intresting city!


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rennes - La Vilaine by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Palais du Commerce by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Cité Judiciaire by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some wonderful medieval buildings. Very resonant!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rennes :cheers:

*Bonne année!* :cheers:


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you 


Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice city, many French cities seem so beautiful. Rennes seems to have more of a skyline then most other French cities.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, when all those mid/highrise were built, Rennes was considered as a medium size city, all those buildings were built on its municipal territory, that is not the case for many other french cities, where many of those higher buildings were built on the territory of neighboring municipalities... that's why the skyline of Rennes seems to be more dense than other french cities of its size...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rennes


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr


Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Zac Baud-Chardonnet by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Zac Madeleine by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Cap Mail by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - ZAC Eurorennes - Urban Quartz by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Zac Baud-Chardonnet by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very cool modern architecture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rennes :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Excellent pictures.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rennes - Les Horizons by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Les Horizons by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Les Horizons by -pieton-, sur Flickr

Rennes - Les Horizons by -pieton-, sur Flickr​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lots of interesting modern architecture in the asymmetrical manner, so common these days. Great showcase. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, steph


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------

